# Rushed..and didnt cycle



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I set up my 90 gallon on Sunday and it has been running ever since. I also added "Cycle" bacteria product yesterday. Anyways I didn't wait for it to cycle but I added a little 4 inch rhom in it just this morning. Will I be okay if I change 20 percent of the water every 2 or 3 days?

Thanks.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

I did the same thing with my 90........I waited maybe 4-5 days then added some fish............never had a death due to that.............just keep checking your water parameters and watch your rhom to see how he acts.

I also did this with 9 more tanks that I added...........be careful!!!!!!

I wouldn't do a water change that fast, you have to the give it a chance to let the bacteria form to colonize. I would only do a W/C if the params were bad


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

You might want to do water changes more often that that. I hope someone posts a better opinion but I know you need to be doing consistent water changes until your tank is cycled enough to have the ammonia broken down naturally. I would say 10-15% water change daily until your ammonia and nitrites are within check.


----------



## PRP (Nov 14, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> I set up my 90 gallon on Sunday and it has been running ever since. I also added "Cycle" bacteria product yesterday. Anyways I didn't wait for it to cycle but I added a little 4 inch rhom in it just this morning. Will I be okay if I change 20 percent of the water every 2 or 3 days?
> 
> Thanks.


U will be OK. this is called fish cycle.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

PRP said:


> I set up my 90 gallon on Sunday and it has been running ever since. I also added "Cycle" bacteria product yesterday. Anyways I didn't wait for it to cycle but I added a little 4 inch rhom in it just this morning. Will I be okay if I change 20 percent of the water every 2 or 3 days?
> 
> Thanks.


U will be OK. this is called fish cycle.
[/quote]

Thanks dude, I didn't say I recommend what he did (I know how it is when you really want something) I was just letting him to be carefull.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

PRP said:


> I set up my 90 gallon on Sunday and it has been running ever since. I also added "Cycle" bacteria product yesterday. Anyways I didn't wait for it to cycle but I added a little 4 inch rhom in it just this morning. Will I be okay if I change 20 percent of the water every 2 or 3 days?
> 
> Thanks.


U will be OK. this is called fish cycle.
[/quote]

I don't recommend this type of cycling.... Fish cycle or whatever you like to call it is a stressor on the fish because there isn't an established amount of bacteria to break the waste down that the fish is putting off.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

do you have any filter media or gravel that you could take from an established tank to help colonize your tank with nitrifying bacteria and speed up the cycle?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> do you have any filter media or gravel that you could take from an established tank to help colonize your tank with nitrifying bacteria and speed up the cycle?


Good point, I didn't think about that. I just didn't want this thread to sound like it was condoning un-cycled tanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Puddjuice said:


> do you have any filter media or gravel that you could take from an established tank to help colonize your tank with nitrifying bacteria and speed up the cycle?


Good point, I didn't think about that. I just didn't want this thread to sound like it was condoning un-cycled tanks.
[/quote]
that should be pointed out... it is tough on fish and therefore not recommended, but in an emergency, there are things you can do. traditionally a "fish cycle" is done with goldfish, tetras, or any other type of small inexpensive fish, not the more expensive fish that will be making it's permanent home in the tank.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Look into Stability by Seachem, it will reduce the stress your fish are going to through with out having a cycled tank and might speed up the process a bit too.. Link.

You should always cycle your tank before throwing any fish you like in there. It is true that you can drop them in only a few days later but the stress on the fish and extra work you will have to do wont be worth it. Some patients goes a long way with cycling. I had to wait 2 months for my new 90 gallon to have a solid cycle.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the input.

I had 2 very large Oscars that i threw in one time into my 100G in the same week as i set it up and they were fine (alive today) so i figured the little 4 inch would be fine too.

For the oscars I was adding Big Als Bio support which may have helped somehow? Im not sure.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If the fish is small enough, and the tank is big enough, you can through it straight in. I added my 1" gold spilo to my 55g with out it being cycled. Hes about 2" now and still no ammonia or nitrates showing up. In your case, I think you need to test for ammonia and nitrites daily. If you see ammonia starting to show up, you need to do some water changes to get it down. Same with the nitrites, but you will see that afte the ammonia spike.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Big Al's Bio support, cycle, Stability...... they all just take the edge off.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

He'll be fine. Dont feed more than once a week during this time, detoxify the ammonia with commercial conditioners, always keep some pre-dissolved salt in the tank for the nitrite spike to prevent suffocation from blood poisoning, and dilute the ammonia nitrite concentration with water changes if the ammonia level gets high. Really should not get to high if you only feed once a week during the cycle. The salt will do wonders. If you notice after about 3 weeks a cloud that appears milky, it is important to do a 25-33% water change because during the bacteria bloom oxygen gets depleted quickly.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Trow your fish in and if they are still flourishing after three weeks Jesus will still love you. Don't send your resume to a public aquarium!


----------



## PRP (Nov 14, 2007)

Puddjuice said:


> I set up my 90 gallon on Sunday and it has been running ever since. I also added "Cycle" bacteria product yesterday. Anyways I didn't wait for it to cycle but I added a little 4 inch rhom in it just this morning. Will I be okay if I change 20 percent of the water every 2 or 3 days?
> 
> Thanks.


U will be OK. this is called fish cycle.
[/quote]

I don't recommend this type of cycling.... Fish cycle or whatever you like to call it is a stressor on the fish because there isn't an established amount of bacteria to break the waste down that the fish is putting off.
[/quote]

He was asking "will I be Okey..." so I said it's OK.

Relax...., nothing recommended....


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I completely understand that. I just wanted to make it clear that even though you can do this type of cycling and usually have your fish come out fine it's still not recommended.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

PRP said:


> I set up my 90 gallon on Sunday and it has been running ever since. I also added "Cycle" bacteria product yesterday. Anyways I didn't wait for it to cycle but I added a little 4 inch rhom in it just this morning. Will I be okay if I change 20 percent of the water every 2 or 3 days?
> 
> Thanks.


U will be OK. this is called fish cycle.
[/quote]

Yeah only durring a "Cycle" most fish are expected to die due to ammonia and nitrite spikes.

SYM- get some Bio-spira and add that to the tank. wait a couple days till you do a waterchange or watch your paramaters till your ammoinia get too high or nitrite gets too high then do a 50% water change. 
As for the biospira I would seed the filters of the tank and let it sit there for a bit before turning them on.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> I set up my 90 gallon on Sunday and it has been running ever since. I also added "Cycle" bacteria product yesterday. Anyways I didn't wait for it to cycle but I added a little 4 inch rhom in it just this morning. Will I be okay if I change 20 percent of the water every 2 or 3 days?
> 
> Thanks.


U will be OK. this is called fish cycle.
[/quote]

Yeah only durring a "Cycle" *most fish are expected to die *due to ammonia and nitrite spikes.

SYM- get some Bio-spira and add that to the tank. wait a couple days till you do a waterchange or watch your paramaters till your ammoinia get too high or nitrite gets too high then do a 50% water change. 
As for the biospira I would seed the filters of the tank and let it sit there for a bit before turning them on.
[/quote]

Hardy fish don't usually die in a cycle, especially a mild one.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> I set up my 90 gallon on Sunday and it has been running ever since. I also added "Cycle" bacteria product yesterday. Anyways I didn't wait for it to cycle but I added a little 4 inch rhom in it just this morning. Will I be okay if I change 20 percent of the water every 2 or 3 days?
> 
> Thanks.


U will be OK. this is called fish cycle.
[/quote]

Yeah only durring a "Cycle" *most fish are expected to die *due to ammonia and nitrite spikes.

SYM- get some Bio-spira and add that to the tank. wait a couple days till you do a waterchange or watch your paramaters till your ammoinia get too high or nitrite gets too high then do a 50% water change. 
As for the biospira I would seed the filters of the tank and let it sit there for a bit before turning them on.
[/quote]

Hardy fish don't usually die in a cycle, especially a mild one.
[/quote]

Not always true...and the long-term effects might contribute to the fishes' eventual demise.


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

Grab some bio spira or better yet, go to your local fish store and see if they'll give you some media....should realy help out. I made teh same mistake before and not again


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> do you have any filter media or gravel that you could take from an established tank to help colonize your tank with nitrifying bacteria and speed up the cycle?


 I agree it is the same as using the water from mother tank for eggs/fry. Excellent advice.


----------

